# Mini-Amplificador RF 4 W



## Andrxx (Ene 10, 2019)

Buenas tardes desde tierras de Jaén, bueno, el montaje que os voy a exponer no tiene un gran misterio (de hecho, en el foro hay circuitos similares) pero es algo con lo que llevo experimentando desde hace varias semanas y que me ha dado muy buenos resultados. En el foro hay circuitos similares a este pero yo he prototipado esto y ante los excelentes resultados que he obtenido me atrevo a compartir esto con vosotros para que lo veais, se trata de un mini-amplificador lineal que usando el transistor 2N3924 de Philips permite al ser excitado con 1 W, proporcionar 4 W en su salida, en las pruebas ha funcionado muy bien, excitándolo con un kit que aquí es de sobra conocido (Saleskit SK-141).

Es posible adaptar otros transistores sin problemas, como el BFS22, 2SC1971 o el archifamoso MRF237. El motivo por el que he diseñado este circuito es porque necesitaba un minitransmisor portátil que diera una buena potencia en salida para un uso que aquí sería muy largo de contar  pero eso es otro tema. El circuito es de sobra sabido, un clásico en clase C pero al que se le han hecho algunos añadidos como una red R-C en la linea de alimentación y una resistencia entre base y masa (paralela al VK-200) para disminuir su ganancia a bajas frecuencias y hacerlo más estable (se nota mucho de forma positiva en el resultado final). La bobina L1 la he hecho dando 6 vueltas de hilo de cobre sobre un lápiz común al igual que L2 y L4. De esta forma me ha funcionado bien el prototipo, obteniéndose 4 W en salida a 13,5 W y con una buena cobertura en un entorno urbano.

NOTA: Los condensadores variables qhe he usado han sido trimmers "murata" amarillos, C2 he usado uno de color violeta, no he tenido problemas para sintonizar el circuito.

Es *MUY IMPORTANTE* que el transistor que se utilice cuente con un buen disipador de calor, porque el 2N3924 se pone a parir, literalmente... si no instalamos un disipador podría haber riesgo de destrucción del transistor y hoy en día que encontrar este tipo de transistores originales no es nada fácil, no merece la pena.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 10, 2019)

Faltan datos-espiras de las otras bobinas , que son 5


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 10, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Faltan datos-espiras de las otras bobinas , que son 5



L5 y L3 son choques tipo VK200 tal y como viene enunciado en el diagrama.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 10, 2019)

El VK200 es un choke clásico, viene echo o se lo puede hacer comprando el núcleo que tiene 6 perforaciones

Choke de 2 1/2 espiras

VK200 V3


----------



## Megafrecuencia (Mar 6, 2019)

Hola excelente aporte. @Andrxx con 1w de entrada estas exitandolo, que tal funciona con 500mw, en teoria daria 2W o 3w  por lo menos?


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 6, 2019)

Megafrecuencia dijo:


> Hola excelente aporte. @Andrxx con 1w de entrada estas exitandolo, que tal funciona con 500mw, en teoria daria 2W o 3w  por lo menos?


Exactamente, con un 2N3924 original daría esas potencias.

Si tienes un transmisor que da 500 mW, prueba usando el 2N6255, con 0,5 W da 3 W a la salida.


----------



## chevitron (Mar 6, 2019)

Escribe la respuesta...ya no se encuentran esos transistores por estos pagos, ahora estan de moda los mosfets, que con pocon miliwats obtienes grandes potencias


----------



## pandacba (Mar 6, 2019)

Por aquí se encuentran perfectamente ese y otros modelos que pueden servir perfectamente, de ultima un par BD135/6 y listo!


----------



## Andrxx (Mar 7, 2019)

chevitron dijo:


> Escribe la respuesta...ya no se encuentran esos transistores por estos pagos, ahora estan de moda los mosfets, que con pocon miliwats obtienes grandes potencias



 En efecto llevas razón pero conseguir esos mosfets es complicado, hay riesgo de que sean truchos, son más sensibles a la ESD y de estos pequeños transistores bipolares NPN quedan muchos, stock antiguo.


----------



## miguel parra (Oct 11, 2021)

Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes desde tierras de Jaén, bueno, el montaje que os voy a exponer no tiene un gran misterio (de hecho, en el foro hay circuitos similares) pero es algo con lo que llevo experimentando desde hace varias semanas y que me ha dado muy buenos resultados. En el foro hay circuitos similares a este pero yo he prototipado esto y ante los excelentes resultados que he obtenido me atrevo a compartir esto con vosotros para que lo veais, se trata de un mini-amplificador lineal que usando el transistor 2N3924 de Philips permite al ser excitado con 1 W, proporcionar 4 W en su salida, en las pruebas ha funcionado muy bien, excitándolo con un kit que aquí es de sobra conocido (Saleskit SK-141).
> 
> Es posible adaptar otros transistores sin problemas, como el BFS22, 2SC1971 o el archifamoso MRF237. El motivo por el que he diseñado este circuito es porque necesitaba un minitransmisor portátil que diera una buena potencia en salida para un uso que aquí sería muy largo de contar  pero eso es otro tema. El circuito es de sobra sabido, un clásico en clase C pero al que se le han hecho algunos añadidos como una red R-C en la linea de alimentación y una resistencia entre base y masa (paralela al VK-200) para disminuir su ganancia a bajas frecuencias y hacerlo más estable (se nota mucho de forma positiva en el resultado final). La bobina L1 la he hecho dando 6 vueltas de hilo de cobre sobre un lápiz común al igual que L2 y L4. De esta forma me ha funcionado bien el prototipo, obteniéndose 4 W en salida a 13,5 W y con una buena cobertura en un entorno urbano.
> 
> ...


Buenos días. Ya hice todo pero el transistor que tengo es el 2N5090. Puede servirme?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 11, 2021)

Hola caro Don miguel parra , ese transistor es muuuuuuy antiguo .
Puedes sacar hasta 2 W en 100MHz con una excitación de unos 200mW , la tensión de alimentación debe sener de 28 Voltios.
!Suerte!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 11, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don miguel parra , ese transistor es muuuuuuy antiguo .
> Puedes sacar hasta 2 W en 100MHz con una excitación de unos 200mW , la tensión de alimentación debe sener de 28 Voltios.
> !Suerte!
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Antiguo pero antiguo antiguo, a mi me dice el datasheet 1,6 W a 175 Mhz, así que perfectamente 2 W en 88-108 Mhz.


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 7, 2022)

Buen dia. tengo un pll TX-180K que usa el transistor 2n4427 que es de 1 watts de salida y tengo todo armado el amplificador pero con el MRF237. Aguanta 1 watts de entrada?


Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes desde tierras de Jaén, bueno, el montaje que os voy a exponer no tiene un gran misterio (de hecho, en el foro hay circuitos similares) pero es algo con lo que llevo experimentando desde hace varias semanas y que me ha dado muy buenos resultados. En el foro hay circuitos similares a este pero yo he prototipado esto y ante los excelentes resultados que he obtenido me atrevo a compartir esto con vosotros para que lo veais, se trata de un mini-amplificador lineal que usando el transistor 2N3924 de Philips permite al ser excitado con 1 W, proporcionar 4 W en su salida, en las pruebas ha funcionado muy bien, excitándolo con un kit que aquí es de sobra conocido (Saleskit SK-141).
> 
> Es posible adaptar otros transistores sin problemas, como el BFS22, 2SC1971 o el archifamoso MRF237. El motivo por el que he diseñado este circuito es porque necesitaba un minitransmisor portátil que diera una buena potencia en salida para un uso que aquí sería muy largo de contar  pero eso es otro tema. El circuito es de sobra sabido, un clásico en clase C pero al que se le han hecho algunos añadidos como una red R-C en la linea de alimentación y una resistencia entre base y masa (paralela al VK-200) para disminuir su ganancia a bajas frecuencias y hacerlo más estable (se nota mucho de forma positiva en el resultado final). La bobina L1 la he hecho dando 6 vueltas de hilo de cobre sobre un lápiz común al igual que L2 y L4. De esta forma me ha funcionado bien el prototipo, obteniéndose 4 W en salida a 13,5 W y con una buena cobertura en un entorno urbano.
> 
> ...


Buen día. Quiero hacer un amplificador de 4 watts con el mrf237 para excitar la etapa final de 250 watts con el mrf151. pero el pll es un TX-180K que usa el 2n4427 para una salida de 1 watt. Mi pregunta es: puedo utilizar sin riesgos ese pll de 1 watt para la entrada del amplificador con el mrf237? Grcaias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buen dia. tengo un pll TX-180K que usa el transistor 2n4427 que es de 1 watts de salida y tengo todo armado el amplificador pero con el MRF237. Aguanta 1 watts de entrada?
> 
> Buen día. Quiero hacer un amplificador de 4 watts con el mrf237 para excitar la etapa final de 250 watts con el mrf151. pero el pll es un TX-180K que usa el 2n4427 para una salida de 1 watt. Mi pregunta es: puedo utilizar sin riesgos ese pll de 1 watt para la entrada del amplificador con el mrf237? Grcaias


!1 Wattio es mucha potenzia para excitar un MRF237 , vaias a estropiar lo puebre MRF237!
Una salida es poner un atenuador resistivo entre la salida del excitador de 1W y la entrada del paso con MRF237.
!Suerte!


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 7, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !1 Wattio es mucha potenzia para excitar un MRF237 , vaias a estropiar lo puebre MRF237!
> Una salida es poner un atenuador resistivo entre la salida del excitador de 1W y la entrada del paso con MRF237.
> !Suerte!


Gracias por la respuesta pero no comprendo como fabricarlo y los valores de las resistencia. Si tiene algún diagrama, lo agradaresería infinitamente.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 7, 2022)

Mire aca : https://www.google.com/search?q=ate...hUKEwi5jsjoyoL3AhVNFLkGHaQ_DagQ_AUoAHoECAEQAA .
Busque por un atenuador de 3dB o 6 dB ( dibisor por 2 y o por 4 en potenzia).
!Suerte!


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 8, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buen dia. tengo un pll TX-180K que usa el transistor 2n4427 que es de 1 watts de salida y tengo todo armado el amplificador pero con el MRF237. Aguanta 1 watts de entrada?
> 
> Buen día. Quiero hacer un amplificador de 4 watts con el mrf237 para excitar la etapa final de 250 watts con el mrf151. pero el pll es un TX-180K que usa el 2n4427 para una salida de 1 watt. Mi pregunta es: puedo utilizar sin riesgos ese pll de 1 watt para la entrada del amplificador con el mrf237? Grcaias


Intenta reducir el nivel de salida del PLL o del 2N4427... es mucho para un MRF237 aunque no para un 2N3924 o BFS22 aunque se que estos transistores en la zona donde estás puede ser dificil de encontrarlos.


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 11, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Intenta reducir el nivel de salida del PLL o del 2N4427... es mucho para un MRF237 aunque no para un 2N3924 o BFS22 aunque se que estos transistores en la zona donde estás puede ser dificil de encontrarlos.


Podria ser bajando el voltaje del pll? esta trabajando con 14.3 volt


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Podria ser bajando el voltaje del pll? esta trabajando con 14.3 volt


Puder puede , pero hay veses que lo PLL no funciona bien dependendo de la frequenzia de funcionamento o hay veses que lo paso excitador auctooscila con tensiones mas bajas de alimentación, habrias que chequear con lo auxilio de un Analizador de Escpectros.
Peeero en tu caso nesecitas de solamente 3 resistores de filme mectalico de 3 W  para armar lo atenuador de 3 o 6 dB y listo!
!Saludos!


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 11, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !1 Wattio es mucha potenzia para excitar un MRF237 , vaias a estropiar lo puebre MRF237!
> Una salida es poner un atenuador resistivo entre la salida del excitador de 1W y la entrada del paso con MRF237.
> !Suerte!


Buenas tardes. Encontré este 2N6081. puede servir?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Encontré este 2N6081. puede servir?


Si , ese aguanta los 1W sin estropiar !
La salida vaias a sener de 10 W minimos , asi lo MRF151G debe andar en Clase C ( sin cualquer tensión de polarización DC en los Gates)
Las vantagen son maiores , lo MRF151G andando en Clase C trabaja bien menos "nervioso" si conparado a otras Clases .
La protección de ROE es mais facil de inplementar , basta quitar la alimentación DC del paso excitador (2N6081) y lo paso final (MRF151G) si queda "bien dormido" instantaneamente y no si daña.
!Suerte!


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 11, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Puder puede , pero hay veses que lo PLL no funciona bien dependendo de la frequenzia de funcionamento o hay veses que lo paso excitador auctooscila con tensiones mas bajas de alimentación, habrias que chequear con lo auxilio de un Analizador de Escpectros.
> Peeero en tu caso nesecitas de solamente 3 resistores de filme mectalico de 3 W  para armar lo atenuador de 3 o 6 dB y listo!
> !Saludo





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Si , ese aguanta los 1W sin estropiar !
> La salida vaias a sener de 10 W minimos , asi lo MRF151G debe andar en Clase C ( sin cualquer tensión de polarización DC en los Gates)
> Las vantagen son maiores , lo MRF151G andando en Clase C trabaja bien menos "nervioso" si conparado a otras Clases .
> La protección de ROE es mais facil de inplementar , basta quitar la alimentación DC del paso excitador (2N6081) y lo paso final (MRF151G) si queda "bien dormido" instantaneamente y no si daña.
> !Suerte!


El excitador ahorita tiene montado el nte-473. solo quito ese y monto el 2n6080?


miguel parra dijo:


> El excitador ahorita tiene montado el nte-473. solo quito ese y monto el 2n6080?


Disculpa. el 2n6081


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 11, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> El excitador ahorita tiene montado el nte-473. solo quito ese y monto el 2n6080?
> 
> Disculpa. el 2n6081


!Descurpe , pero nesecito de fotos de las tarjetas para puder responder con propriedad sin recorrer a adiviñaciones !


----------



## Andrxx (Abr 12, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> El excitador ahorita tiene montado el nte-473. solo quito ese y monto el 2n6080?
> 
> Disculpa. el 2n6081


Ese transistor se excita perfectamete con 1 watio y puede dar entre 9 y 10 W a su salida. Es un transistor más que probado y confiable, su equivalente europeo es el BLY88.


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 12, 2022)

Tengo guardado (bien guardado que no lo consigo) un B12-12 no se si este también puede servirme.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 12, 2022)

Para saber si tal o cual cosa sirve, por favor, LEER el datasheet antes de consultar.
Si se va a consultar, coloca el datasheet en la consulta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Tengo guardado (bien guardado que no lo consigo) un B12-12 no se si este también puede servirme.


Lo "B12-12" sirve si , el es un reenplazo directo del 2n6081.


miguel parra dijo:


> Tengo guardado (bien guardado que no lo consigo) un B12-12 no se si este también puede servirme.


Tienes que cerar la polarización DC ( 0 Volts) dels Gates del MRF151G cuando poner 10W en la entrada del pallet.


----------



## miguel parra (Abr 12, 2022)

Gracias. Prruebo y comento


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 12, 2022)

Te recomendo altamente a probar lo paso excitador (2N6081/B12-12) en separado antes de excitar lo pallet de 300W.
Debes tener aproximadamente 10W de salida con 1W de excitación del PLL.
Despues de conprobado ese paso excitador de 10W puedes conectarlo a lo pallet de 300W NO olvidando de cerar la tensión  ( 0Volts) de polarización DC dels Gates del MRF151G.
!Suerte!


----------



## miguel parra (May 10, 2022)

Buenas tardes. Cual seria la potencia ideal de entrada para el 2SC1971?


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 10, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Cual seria la potencia ideal de entrada para el 2SC1971?


Para un diseño ( y montagen) bien hecho , 250mW te queda de 10!
!Suerte!


----------



## miguel parra (May 10, 2022)

Y la maxima?


----------



## tecnochac (May 10, 2022)

600 milivatios.maxima potencia de entrada en watts.saludos


----------



## miguel parra (May 15, 2022)

Buenas tardes. Sigo probando el circuito y tengo un NTE473 para armarlo, pero no estoy seguro de cuanto voltios debo alimentarlo. Gracias


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 15, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenas tardes. Sigo probando el circuito y tengo un NTE473 para armarlo, pero no estoy seguro de cuanto voltios debo alimentarlo. Gracias


Se no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias subir aca la hoja de datos tecnicos para pudermos apreciar y responder con mas propriedad sin recorrer a adiviñaciones?
!Saludos!


----------



## tecnochac (May 15, 2022)

_NTE473_ | Transistor: NPN; bipolar; RF; 40V; 1A; 7W; TO39; Psal: 2,5W


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2022)

Bueno por esa descrición asi tan rala (sin muchos detalles), jo arriesgo descir que ese transistor es un reenplazo del arquirecontraconocido "2N3553" .
Si eso es verdad la tensión de alimentación es 28Voltios maximos , 24 Voltios ideales .
!Suerte!


----------



## miguel parra (May 16, 2022)

Esta es la data. Este si aguanta 1 watt de entrada de excitacion?


----------



## ricbevi (May 16, 2022)

Esta "claro como el agua" en la hoja de datos que es un transistor que debería tener 10dB de ganancia por lo que la potencia máxima en 175MHz a la entrada para lograr 2.5W es 250mW.

No se cual es tu problema, si tiene potencia por demás, la bajas y listo.

Existen varias formas de lograr eso y la "mas burda"( a mi criterio) que he visto es intercalar un atenuador entre las etapas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 16, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Esta es la data. Este si aguanta 1 watt de entrada de excitacion?


NO es una buena onda sob risco de estropiarlo prematuramente.
Lo fabricante aclara una potencia de entrada tipica de 250mW.
!Saludos!


----------



## miguel parra (Jun 6, 2022)

Buenos días. He probado el circuito con el nte473 y con un medidor de rf casero y he notado que antes de la bobina L2 (4 vueltas en un lápiz común) hay buena señal de rf pero luego de ella baja la rf bastante. Sera que cambiando la bobina puedo lograr aumentar al potencia. Si es así, como la fabrico?


----------



## Gatxan (Jun 7, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenos días. He probado el circuito con el nte473 y con un medidor de rf casero y he notado que antes de la bobina L2 (4 vueltas en un lápiz común) hay buena señal de rf pero luego de ella baja la rf bastante. Sera que cambiando la bobina puedo lograr aumentar al potencia. Si es así, como la fabrico?


Antes de la bobina L2 (colector del transistor) es normal que detectes más RF, pero es debido a que la forma de onda del voltaje presente en el colector de un transistor que trabaja en clase C está deformada* porque está repleta de armónicos que se suman a la señal que te interesa (la fundamental)*. La adaptación de impedancias que forman las bobina L1, L2 y los trimmers de salida, también hacen algo de filtro y eliminan los armónicos más lejanos de la fundamental, por eso, con un medidor de RF verás menos voltaje en la salida, pero si lo mirases con un analizador de espectro (suponiendo que todo estuviese bien ajustado) verías que la señal de interés continúa teniendo la misma potencia, pero ya con menos armónicos.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 7, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenos días. He probado el circuito con el nte473 y con un medidor de rf casero y he notado que antes de la bobina L2 (4 vueltas en un lápiz común) hay buena señal de rf pero luego de ella baja la rf bastante. Sera que cambiando la bobina puedo lograr aumentar al potencia. Si es así, como la fabrico?


La función de esa bobina, no es aumentar la potencia, sino que junto a C1, forman un filtro* pasa banda *que intenta dejar pasar solo la frecuencia *fundamental *de interés  del diseñador, pero dejando los armónicos de el lado del transistor.  A su vez, C3 y L5, hacen lo propio, tratando de que esa oscilación no, llegue a la fuente, para que no se realimente al resto del circuito y va matando mas armónicos  también. Todo suma.
Para aumentar la potencia tiene que aumentar la fuente, para una calibración de frecuencia dada.


----------



## miguel parra (Jun 7, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> La función de esa bobina, no es aumentar la potencia, sino que junto a C1, forman un filtro* pasa banda *que intenta dejar pasar solo la frecuencia *fundamental *de interés  del diseñador, pero dejando los armónicos de el lado del transistor.  A su vez, C3 y L5, hacen lo propio, tratando de que esa oscilación no, llegue a la fuente, para que no se realimente al resto del circuito y va matando mas armónicos  también. Todo suma.
> Para aumentar la potencia tiene que aumentar la fuente, para una calibración de frecuencia dada.


Estoy transmitiendo en 96.7 como calibrarla la fuente? También he notado que si aumento el voltaje a más de 12.5 voltios también baja un poco la potencia del transmisor. Este amplificador lo uso como excitador para un pallets con el mrf151g


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 7, 2022)

En la salida es mejor hacer una ligera modificación, un circuito en pi, que filtra los armónicos y tiene una gran adaptación de impedancias. Algo como esto que es muy parecido al tuyo para esa banda de frecuencias. Los transistores pueden se varios. Las vueltas, sobre un lapicero.

Y ci quieres 25-30 W con un transistor antiguo, pues esto después, excitado con 4 o 5 W


----------



## miguel parra (Jun 8, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> En la salida es mejor hacer una ligera modificación, un circuito en pi, que filtra los armónicos y tiene una gran adaptación de impedancias. Algo como esto que es muy parecido al tuyo para esa banda de frecuencias. Los transistores pueden se varios. Las vueltas, sobre un lapicero.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283390
> Y ci quieres 25-30 W con un transistor antiguo, pues esto después, excitado con 4 o 5 W
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283393


Disculpa pero no soy experto. Las simbología no las entiendo. Lo que va desde la base a tierra ed un choke y el que dice 180 es una bobina con ferrita?. Los capacitores son de 10 micro 10%de tolerancia? Gracias


----------



## unmonje (Jun 8, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Estoy transmitiendo en 96.7 como calibrarla la fuente? También he notado que si aumento el voltaje a más de 12.5 voltios también baja un poco la potencia del transmisor. Este amplificador lo uso como excitador para un pallets con el mrf151g


Veo que tiene poca noción. Un transistor es un *cascote de cristal,* no es un ser pensante intelectualmente mágico.
 Cuando usted aumenta la tensión, aumenta la potencia del *conjunto*, pero no de lo que a *usted le interesa,* sino de todo lo que ese* transistor* es capaz de* hacer *y una de esas cosas es *hacer mas armónicos* y *correrse de frecuencia,* para donde se le ocurra al transistor , con todo lo que está colgado de el.
Al aumentar la tensión, seguramente se corrió un poco de frecuencia o el transistor llegó a su límite natural (cosa razonable). Después de lo cual se suele romper.

Si fuera fácil , no sería necesario una carrera de 11 años, para poder diseñar una cosa como ésta. (6 para técnico+ 5 para ingeniero) sin contar la primaria-.


miguel parra dijo:


> Disculpa pero no soy experto. Las simbología no las entiendo. Lo que va desde la base a tierra ed un choke y el que dice 180 es una bobina con ferrita?. Los capacitores son de 10 micro 10%de tolerancia? Gracias



10k=10000 picos --> 10 nanofaradios --> cerámicos para transmisión , no los de poliéster. No hay opciones de tolerancia, es lo que se consiga.
Le recomiendo fuertemente aprenda la simbología necesaria, o puede terminar rompiendo el transmisor. Saludos


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 8, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Disculpa pero no soy experto. Las simbología no las entiendo. Lo que va desde la base a tierra ed un choke y el que dice 180 es una bobina con ferrita?. Los capacitores son de 10 micro 10%de tolerancia? Gracias


El que dice 180 es una resistencia. Los condensadores son de 10 nanofaradios.


----------



## miguel parra (Jun 8, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> El que dice 180 es una resistencia. Los condensadores son de 10 nanofaradios.


Muchas gracias. Y lo que parece una bobina que está entre la entrada de 12v. Y los capacitores y baja hacia la bobina y el colector?


----------



## Nebulio (Jun 8, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Y lo que parece una bobina que está entre la entrada de 12v. Y los capacitores y baja hacia la bobina y el colector?


Un choque, una "perla" de ferrita como esas que ponen al principio del hilo.


----------



## miguel parra (Jun 8, 2022)

Muchas gracias. Voy a armarlo a ver cómo me va


----------



## unmonje (Jun 8, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Y lo que parece una bobina que está entre la entrada de 12v. Y los capacitores y baja hacia la bobina y el colector?



PERLITA


----------



## ricbevi (Jun 9, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> PERLITA


VK200 es el nombre comercial de las mostradas, "perlitas"

Perlitas yo le llamo a estas cuentas de ferrite que también sirven para hacer choques de ese tipo, bien atravesando los terminales de la resistencia de derivación a chasis de la base o bobinando unas vueltas de Cu de 0.15mm o 0.2mm



Tal vez sean mas difíciles de conseguir, desconozco. Yo las herede de mi padre.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 9, 2022)

Nebulio dijo:


> En la salida es mejor hacer una ligera modificación, un circuito en pi, que filtra los armónicos y tiene una gran adaptación de impedancias. Algo como esto que es muy parecido al tuyo para esa banda de frecuencias. Los transistores pueden se varios. Las vueltas, sobre un lapicero.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283390
> Y ci quieres 25-30 W con un transistor antiguo, pues esto después, excitado con 4 o 5 W
> Ver el archivo adjunto 283393



Justamente, hace cosa de un mes logré armar un amplificador usando no ese transistor, sino su "equivalente" que es el BLY36 del que apenas no encuentro información pero del que sospecho que proporciona sobre unos 13 watios en salida con 4 de entrada. Es un transistor viejísimo, de los años 70, de bajísima ganancia, diría que diseñado para equipos de uso militar. Hace tan sólo unos meses compré 3 unidades a muy bajo precio en una tienda de España que tiene stock desde los años 70 y el resultado fué soberbio, casi 11 watios con 3,5 W de entrada y señal limpia, justamente, logré mejorar la adaptación de impedancias colocando un condensador variable similar al C4 del esquema, en resumen, lo que quiero decir es que ese esquema es perfectamente funcional.

Del 2N5591 nada más que decir, un transistor clásico, similar al BLY89 y al 2N6082.

Puedes excitar el 2N5591 con la salida que da el 2N3924. Sobre 4 watios bastarían para tener en la salida de 20 a 22 W.

Edito para decir... ¿Alguien puede tener el datahseet original de la época del BLY36? Lo comparo un poco con el 2N3927 en base a sus características estáticas (intensidad de colector, etc) Adjunto el datasheet del 2N3924, 2N3925, 2N3926 y 2N3927.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 9, 2022)

Andrxx dijo:


> Justamente, hace cosa de un mes logré armar un amplificador usando no ese transistor, sino su "equivalente" que es el BLY36 del que apenas no encuentro información pero del que sospecho que proporciona sobre unos 13 watios en salida con 4 de entrada. Es un transistor viejísimo, de los años 70, de bajísima ganancia, diría que diseñado para equipos de uso militar. Hace tan sólo unos meses compré 3 unidades a muy bajo precio en una tienda de España que tiene stock desde los años 70 y el resultado fué soberbio, casi 11 watios con 3,5 W de entrada y señal limpia, justamente, logré mejorar la adaptación de impedancias colocando un condensador variable similar al C4 del esquema, en resumen, lo que quiero decir es que ese esquema es perfectamente funcional.
> 
> Del 2N5591 nada más que decir, un transistor clásico, similar al BLY89 y al 2N6082.
> 
> ...


Encontre alguna información tecnica del transistor BLY36 aca : BLY36 e BLY84 (IP927) 
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 9, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Encontre alguna información tecnica del transistor BLY36 aca : BLY36 e BLY84 (IP927)
> !Saludos desde Brasil!


¡Muchas gracias! La verdad es que estuve rastreando google pero no se como no llegué a esa Web y a esa información. Efectivamente, 13 watios sobre 50 ohmios como imaginaba.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 9, 2022)

Pongo fotos del amplificador de 11 W con el BLY36 / 2N3927

El excitador está basado en un modulo de aliexpress que da sobre unos 10 mW (aunque lo vendan como de 100 mW) el cual ataca a un BF194 polarizado en clase C, luego a un 2N6255 también polarizado en clase C y finalmente a un 2N3924 siguiendo el mismo esquema publicado páginas atrás. El montaje está realizado en una caja metálica de un switch SMC antiguo de desguace del que he aprovechado la fuente de alimentación de 2,5 Amp marca "Delta electronics".

Aquí el amplificador en su gabinete "en proceso", el gabinete es una carcasa de un variador de trifásica encontrado en la calle.


----------



## miguel parra (Jun 22, 2022)

Buenos días. arme el amplificador pero con el NTE-473 que en teoría da 2.5 watts. logrando sacar a la etapa final cerca de los 300 watts (no estoy seguro si es real). antes con el circuito anterior sacaba solo 150 watts. este nuevo circuito lo estoy alimentándolo con  10.5 voltios y bajo la potencia a 250 watts. porque no quiero que saque el limite ya que una antena de un arreglo de 4 dipolos circular esta roto el ajuste de impedancia pero no hace corto. Mi pregunta es, puedo dejarlo con 10.5 V hasta que reparen la antena¡? Y a parte y mas importante es agradecer de todo corazón el apoyo que me han brindado para solucionar este problema que e estado padeciendo.


----------



## Andrxx (Jun 22, 2022)

miguel parra dijo:


> Buenos días. arme el amplificador pero con el NTE-473 que en teoría da 2.5 watts. logrando sacar a la etapa final cerca de los 300 watts (no estoy seguro si es real). antes con el circuito anterior sacaba solo 150 watts. este nuevo circuito lo estoy alimentándolo con  10.5 voltios y bajo la potencia a 250 watts. porque no quiero que saque el limite ya que una antena de un arreglo de 4 dipolos circular esta roto el ajuste de impedancia pero no hace corto. Mi pregunta es, puedo dejarlo con 10.5 V hasta que reparen la antena¡? Y a parte y mas importante es agradecer de todo corazón el apoyo que me han brindado para solucionar este problema que e estado padeciendo.


Sin problema, puedes dejarlo a 10,5 voltios, el transistor trabajará más desahogado, creo que el límite está en los 13,5 aunque en los transistores de motorola, estos aparecían diseñados para una alimentación de 12,5 V.


----------



## Fedecalello (Oct 15, 2022)

Buenas. Que rango de frecuencia tiene este amplificador usando el 2N3924?


----------



## unmonje (Oct 16, 2022)

Fedecalello dijo:


> Buenas. Que rango de frecuencia tiene este amplificador usando el 2N3924?


¿este cual ?  si no lo señala va a ser un poco dificil que le respondan 
Tiene que mencionar a que usuario le está preguntando,  respecto de cual de los amplificadores que entan posteados en este tópico.
¿Será muy diifícil ?


----------



## Fedecalello (Oct 16, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> ¿este cual ?  si no lo señala va a ser un poco dificil que le respondan
> Tiene que mencionar a que usuario le está preguntando,  respecto de cual de los amplificadores que entan posteados en este tópico.
> ¿Será muy diifícil ?


Uy. Tenes razon. Me olvide de poner. Me refiero este.


Andrxx dijo:


> Buenas tardes desde tierras de Jaén, bueno, el montaje que os voy a exponer no tiene un gran misterio (de hecho, en el foro hay circuitos similares) pero es algo con lo que llevo experimentando desde hace varias semanas y que me ha dado muy buenos resultados. En el foro hay circuitos similares a este pero yo he prototipado esto y ante los excelentes resultados que he obtenido me atrevo a compartir esto con vosotros para que lo veais, se trata de un mini-amplificador lineal que usando el transistor 2N3924 de Philips permite al ser excitado con 1 W, proporcionar 4 W en su salida, en las pruebas ha funcionado muy bien, excitándolo con un kit que aquí es de sobra conocido (Saleskit SK-141).
> 
> Es posible adaptar otros transistores sin problemas, como el BFS22, 2SC1971 o el archifamoso MRF237. El motivo por el que he diseñado este circuito es porque necesitaba un minitransmisor portátil que diera una buena potencia en salida para un uso que aquí sería muy largo de contar  pero eso es otro tema. El circuito es de sobra sabido, un clásico en clase C pero al que se le han hecho algunos añadidos como una red R-C en la linea de alimentación y una resistencia entre base y masa (paralela al VK-200) para disminuir su ganancia a bajas frecuencias y hacerlo más estable (se nota mucho de forma positiva en el resultado final). La bobina L1 la he hecho dando 6 vueltas de hilo de cobre sobre un lápiz común al igual que L2 y L4. De esta forma me ha funcionado bien el prototipo, obteniéndose 4 W en salida a 13,5 W y con una buena cobertura en un entorno urbano.
> 
> ...


----------



## tecnochac (Oct 16, 2022)

Hasta los 175 MHz.


----------



## Fedecalello (Oct 16, 2022)

Ah. Y hay algún circuito acá que tenga rango VHF banda III para TV?


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 17, 2022)

Busca en el foro, hay para TV, pero ten en cuenta que esos circuitos son básicos.
Si buscas algo mas complejo, no recuerdo que haya posteado, pero si no es así puedes ser el primero...


----------



## Andrxx (Oct 17, 2022)

Fedecalello dijo:


> Ah. Y hay algún circuito acá que tenga rango VHF banda III para TV?


Hola, si lo que pretendes es amplificar una señal de TV, (no se si es en transmisión o en recepción) estos amplificadores no sirven, son polarizados en clase C para un rendimiento más elevado y las señales de TV necesitan ser amplificadas con total linealidad por lo que se hace necesario amplificadores que trabajen en clase A, ultralineales y con menor rendimiento y mayor consumo de corriente.


----------

